
The official Go brand book [pdf] - thecodeboy
https://storage.googleapis.com/golang-assets/Go-brand-book-v1.9.5.pdf
======
spectramax
Looks like branding done for a shoe company, completely out of place and
generic. For programming languages, I think the worse the branding, the
better. Just look at GNU.org or the Python website. But, this is a personal
opinion of mine.

It could have been so much better, but instead they hired and chose the most
cookie cut color scheme from Web 2.0 days, cliche logo that belongs on a shoe
and a completely useless brand guide.

They should have hired C&G&H, InterBrand, Pentagram or someone sophisticated
enough to understand that this is not a hot retail project, this is branding
for a programming language.

What a shame, really. Sorry for a blunt criticism but I dislike almost every
aspect of their branding. As a side note, I love Rust-Lang.org branding. It’s
amazing. It conveys modernization + robustness.

~~~
etse
I'm confused about your post. Was, "it could have been so much better,"
referring to Go's brand guide? And if so, how does that jive with "the worse
the branding, the better"?

Are you saying a sophisticated brand agency would intentionally brand worse
because it's the expectation for a successful programming language? If I'm a
design agency, I would reject bad design even if it's expected and
commonplace. Although, there might be good features in the bad design, which I
think should be kept.

In the end, this brand guide is not just about the language. The first section
is all about identifying the audience and helping communication in the
community, which I think is more important than the details mentioned later on
(colors/typography/logo/etc).

> Go was created by a team of programmers who value honest, open
> communication, without exaggeration or excess. Our dialogue with one another
> and the broader community adheres to the following

I don't really believe that this statement is true, but I think expressing
this aspiration is important.

I think the Rust language website is quite good too, since it has all the
details of the code of conduct and contribution info, but it's not a fair
comparison since it's a superset of brand guidelines.

My complaint would be that the Rust website actually has a far superior visual
design than the Go website, but I don't think there's a problem Go's brand
book. My 2 cents, or 5. :\

------
mhh__
I understand Google probably has some interest in Go's widespread use, but
programming languages really make me laugh sometimes by how tribal their users
can be. I'm sure I'm guilty of it too, but it's just surreal (online, of
course - which is probably reason why, but still).

(Does a programming language need to be branded, is my question)

------
neilalexander
It's strange, given Google's resources and size, that they haven't even
started using the new branding yet. It was announced over a year ago.

------
slaymaker1907
Thanks, I hate it.

~~~
NikkiA
Same, but to be fair that accurately matches my feelins towards Go.

------
DoctorOW
The "Mascot" section is adorable.

